# Country Boy White Lightening Pellets



## Marster (Jan 30, 2008)

Anyone use these pellets? I purchased these from the dealer where I bought the stove. 245.00 a ton. Summer pricing is 205.00 a ton. You have to pre-order. They're hardwood pellets. 

Since this is my first pellet stove (Breckwell P23) and I havent tried any other pellets, I was wondering if anyone else uses them. They appear to have good heat and low ash.

A place about 3 miles away is carrying Pennington pellets for 240.00 a ton. After reading on this site the opinions of these pellets......I wont be buying from there. Such a shame too cause they deliever for free. ( 10 mile radius)

I e-mailed Country Boy and you HAVE to buy from a dealer. Anyone from around my area have any good places to buy pellets??? (Southern Pa)

Thanks!


----------



## Philip (Jan 30, 2008)

The following came from another post by Justaddwater:

I’ll be the odd ball here. 

I’m burning Country Boy “White Lightning” Pellets.  No Joke!! 

Premium grade 100% oak. Made from kiln dried oak saw dust collected during the manufacturing process of solid oak hardwood flooring. MFG. By Southern Kentuky Pellet Mill. They are a member of PFI. 

No soot on glass. 

No ash/clinker, to speak of. 

Burn very HOT! 

No dust 

Consistant pellet size. 

First ton was free with purchase of stove . 

Second ton I paid $197.00 

XXV


----------



## I4Favre (Jan 31, 2008)

Marster, you can try Wertz Coal Yard in Mechanicsburg, PA.  They usually have plenty.


----------



## Marster (Jan 31, 2008)

I4Favre said:
			
		

> Marster, you can try Wertz Coal Yard in Mechanicsburg, PA.  They usually have plenty.



Thanks! I never heard of them. I'll have to look them up. That's fairly close to me. Do you know what they carry?


----------



## Marster (Jan 31, 2008)

Philip said:
			
		

> The following came from another post by Justaddwater:
> 
> I’ll be the odd ball here.
> 
> ...



Thanks! Justaddwater seems impressed with these pellets. I am as well. He got them for a good price too.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## I4Favre (Jan 31, 2008)

Marster, they carry Wood Pellet Co., from Johnstown. I use those. They usually also carry Pennwood and at least one other brand. Going to pick up one of my tons on Sat. Will see what others he has, if any, and how many. He does do an early buy starting in May usually.


----------



## Justaddwater (Feb 1, 2008)

Marster said:
			
		

> Philip said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Marster,  Update on the Country Boy White Lightning Pellets.

I am still impressed and nothing has changed from above. I heat 2500sqft and keep the house at 69F. I  avg 1.5 bag/day so far this winter and I didn't start heating with pellets until 1-13-08.

With that being said to date I have not burned any other brand of pellts. Just bought Somserset and American Wood Fiber pellets to try and see if there is a difference.  If I can get Country Boy next year at a good price I will.  Good Luck!


----------



## Marster (Feb 1, 2008)

I4Favre said:
			
		

> Marster, they carry Wood Pellet Co., from Johnstown. I use those. They usually also carry Pennwood and at least one other brand. Going to pick up one of my tons on Sat. Will see what others he has, if any, and how many. He does do an early buy starting in May usually.



Wow, this place sounds like a good place for me to get pellets!  The closer the better. What are his prices? 

I was getting from Coal Energy Plus. Prices are 240.00 / 245.00 a ton. Summer pricing is 205.00 a ton. I really like the Country Boy pellets but I'm willing to try another good brand and if I can get them closer, the better for me.

Thanks again for your help. Where about in Mech is this?


----------



## davevassar (Feb 1, 2008)

I'd like to try them just haven't been able to find any in my area...


----------



## I4Favre (Feb 1, 2008)

Bought my stove there Marster.  Got pellets there one year then switched.  Not a real reliable source.  You will have better luck with Wertz, large volumes, easy to load, summer sale and storage.  They keep track of pellets sold and inventory so you will have first dibs on pellets if they get low when you prepay.  I went once and someone wanted to buy pellets by the bag in Jan.  He told them they didn't have any as they loaded a ton of prepaid pellets on my pickup.  Kind of snickered, but the other guy probably did not think it was funny.  HEY buddy, $6 a bag and you can take as many a you want out of my truck, hahahahaha.


----------



## I4Favre (Feb 1, 2008)

Marster, sent you a pm with address and phone #.


----------



## Marster (Feb 2, 2008)

I4Favre said:
			
		

> Bought my stove there Marster.  Got pellets there one year then switched.  Not a real reliable source.  You will have better luck with Wertz, large volumes, easy to load, summer sale and storage.  They keep track of pellets sold and inventory so you will have first dibs on pellets if they get low when you prepay.  I went once and someone wanted to buy pellets by the bag in Jan.  He told them they didn't have any as they loaded a ton of prepaid pellets on my pickup.  Kind of snickered, but the other guy probably did not think it was funny.  HEY buddy, $6 a bag and you can take as many a you want out of my truck, hahahahaha.



Ah, yes I'm experiencing the unreliability with them right now. Out of pellets and the truck is late. Plus the distance isnt desireable either. This is for pre-paid pellets too! 

Sounds like Wertz gives priority to their customers who prepay AND they have inventory control. I like that alot!! 

LOL!! I'd snicker too!  Poor guy probably would have gladly gave you 6 bucks a bag.

Thanks for the PM! Really appreciate it!


----------



## I4Favre (Feb 2, 2008)

Not a problem Marster, Glad to help.  My neighbor gets his pellets from OFH but he also helps out there, knows when the truck will be coming usually.  You will have good luck with Wertz, somtimes I shop around but usually get at least two ton from him.  I travel for work and can easily haul a ton home in co. truck.  So if I find them cheap I buy.


----------



## Marster (Feb 2, 2008)

I4Favre said:
			
		

> Not a problem Marster, Glad to help.  My neighbor gets his pellets from OFH but he also helps out there, knows when the truck will be coming usually.  You will have good luck with Wertz, somtimes I shop around but usually get at least two ton from him.  I travel for work and can easily haul a ton home in co. truck.  So if I find them cheap I buy.



Dont blame you a bit for shopping around. I'm trying to do the same thing. This is all new to me. I really appreciate your help. I have no idea who or who doesnt carry pellets. It would be very nice if we could find a distributor to buy direct.  The write up at the dealers appears to be around the 70/75 dollar mark! I'd take that back in my pocket or towards more pellets anyday.

Who is OFH that your neighbor works for? I'll call them as well. I have a mid size truck which I'm afraid to over load......so I usually make 2 trips for a ton. With the price of gas and considering my time to run after them, the shorter the distance the better. 

Thanks again!


----------



## I4Favre (Feb 2, 2008)

He helps at Coal energy plus, not old fashion heat, sorry for the bad info.  Picked up a ton at Wertz today.  They said $190 a ton cash and carry starting 4/1/08 for either Turman or Wood pellet co.  They let me try a ton of turman instead of my wood pellet co.  Will see how they burn.


----------



## Marster (Feb 3, 2008)

I4Favre said:
			
		

> He helps at Coal energy plus, not old fashion heat, sorry for the bad info.  Picked up a ton at Wertz today.  They said $190 a ton cash and carry starting 4/1/08 for either Turman or Wood pellet co.  They let me try a ton of turman instead of my wood pellet co.  Will see how they burn.



Let me know how they burn for you. I called Wertz yesterday. They told me about the cash and carry in April. Sounds like a place I'll be buying from in the very near future. Really like their prices for summer buying. So far that's the cheapest I heard about around here. 

I called Old fashion heat. Theirs are 240.00 a ton right now. They didnt know what their summer pricing will be. Coal Energy summer prices are 205.00 a ton for White Lightening pellets.

Just cleaned the stove yesterday. Had alot of build up in the burn pot. Since I am new to this, I have no idea if it is the pellets or becasue I've been burning on low setting since it has been warmer. Had to empty the ash bin too and this was only after burning 10 bags. Is this normal? I have a pedistol with the bigger ash tray. It was half full.

Thanks again.


----------



## I4Favre (Feb 3, 2008)

I can burn at least a ton maybe two before emptying my ashpan.  My neighbor has the same stove and burns country boy.  He says they are ok.  Didn't mention excess ash.  The $190/ton is probably as low as you will see  :bug: .  I'm on a mailing list for a place in Newville, A.E.S.  They sell energex, got those for $189/ton last spring, on my way home from work  ;-)


----------



## Marster (Feb 3, 2008)

I4Favre said:
			
		

> I can burn at least a ton maybe two before emptying my ashpan.  My neighbor has the same stove and burns country boy.  He says they are ok.  Didn't mention excess ash.  The $190/ton is probably as low as you will see  :bug: .  I'm on a mailing list for a place in Newville, A.E.S.  They sell energex, got those for $189/ton last spring, on my way home from work  ;-)



I saw A.E.S on the internet when I was looking for a stove. That's a good price. I think I'll end up at Wertz. 

I think we may be distance neighbors. Is the guy who helps out at Coal Energy name Dan? If so, he helped on the install. Nice guy! Couldnt have asked for a better job!! 

Thanks again for all your help. I need to try different pellets. Appears all stoves are different. I just couldnt for the life of me figure out why I had so much ash for only burning 10 bags.  Also I noticed the pellet size is different. Some make the auger pop. It happen after the install. The guy said it was the auger breaking a pellet up due to the size.......I didnt think that was a good thing.


----------



## I4Favre (Feb 3, 2008)

The neighbor is Mark, don't know Dan.  I bought my stove there five years ago.  I live in Etters.  The noise you heard is either pellets stuck in the auger or on a Harman, the slide plate cutting a pellet at the bottom of the hopper.


----------



## Marster (Feb 3, 2008)

I4Favre said:
			
		

> The neighbor is Mark, don't know Dan.  I bought my stove there five years ago.  I live in Etters.  The noise you heard is either pellets stuck in the auger or on a Harman, the slide plate cutting a pellet at the bottom of the hopper.



You're not too far from me. Use to work down that way. Dont miss driving through Pincho dodging deer. LOL!

The noise sounds like a pellet being snapped in half.  Not sure exactly how the auger works in this unit yet. Hopefully it wont do any damage. You'd think the auger would be stronger than the pellet. Looking forward to trying some different pellets.

There is one thing I noticed that I can not understand. I can run the stove on #2 setting one time and use X amount of pellets.....and then run it a second time on #2 and use Z amount of pellets. Fluctuation is about a half of a bag. Feed Rate is set with the fan speed so why would it use different amounts within the same time frame?


----------



## I4Favre (Feb 3, 2008)

Not too sure on that one.  Maybe different outside temps?


----------



## Marster (Feb 4, 2008)

Thought about that becasue the temp was the only thing different. The colder night was the higher usage.  But then the stove would of had to know to work harder on the colder night. Geeze, these d@mn  things dont think do they? LOL


----------



## Marster (Mar 10, 2008)

I4Favre said:
			
		

> .  Picked up a ton at Wertz today.  They said $190 a ton cash and carry starting 4/1/08 for either Turman or Wood pellet co.  They let me try a ton of turman instead of my wood pellet co.  Will see how they burn.



How are these pellets burning for you?


----------



## I4Favre (Mar 13, 2008)

They are burning just fine, have five bags left from the ton.  They don't make too much ash and heat is good.  Will probably either buy those or wood pelllet co in April.  Can't really go wrong with either.  Debating on whether I should pick up my last ton or just get through till spring with wood.


----------



## Marster (Mar 14, 2008)

I4Favre said:
			
		

> They are burning just fine, have five bags left from the ton.  They don't make too much ash and heat is good.  Will probably either buy those or wood pelllet co in April.  Can't really go wrong with either.  Debating on whether I should pick up my last ton or just get through till spring with wood.



Stopped at Wertz yesterday and picked up 5 bags of Turman and 5 bags of the wood pellets. Had my first bag of the wood pellets in last night. They're much better than the country boy. Better heat and less ash. I'm very happy with the results. My glass is even staying cleaner. Another thing I noticed is there is a smell to them. It's not real bad, just something I noticed.

I asked him about early buy and he said with the price of fuel he's not sure if he'll be able to charge 190.00 a ton this year. He's afraid the fuel surcharge is going to be high! C.E said the same thing.....their early buy quote was 205.00....so the way I look at it is Wertz is still going to be cheaper....and so far, I really like their pellets!

Thanks again for telling me about this place! They even loaded my truck for me! Another big plus!


----------



## way2old (Jan 17, 2011)

Update post on the Turman Pellets


I bought at ton of Wood Pellets Co. pellets and also a ton of Turman from Wertz Coal in Mechanicburg, PA in November of 2010

Last bag of the ton of the Wood Pellets Co. pellets went through......stove still burning..........auger visible..........I poured in the first bag of Turman Pellets

Stove Temperature dropped 35 degrees!  

Will update everyone.  


Mike


----------

